# Leftovers



## Chiller (Dec 4, 2008)

Was cleaning up some stuff in my computer and came across these. So , since I have nothing new to post, I thought I would throw up some past adventures. 

At the air show. 



 
I remember sitting in my back yard one summers afternoon watching a few of these butterflies hang out on these flowers. Damn, I miss summer.​

 

Some ol paddles.​

 

The little abandoned house on the farm​

 
My car:lmao:​

 
A future divorce case​

 
Alright...back to my crypt for awhile...too bright up here.​


----------



## Miaow (Dec 4, 2008)

Great shots Chiller


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 5, 2008)

Gorgeous, Chiller! Love how you caught the flyby past the CN Tower, the lighting on the paddles is so warm, and the composition of the abandoned farmhouse shot really appeals to me. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## jv08 (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice shots! Well done.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 5, 2008)

If these are leftovers, then what a feast you must have had.  Great shots!


----------



## Lyncca (Dec 5, 2008)

These are all great. I love the farmhouse.


----------



## rubbertree (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow! Those are gorgeous Chiller!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NateWagner (Dec 5, 2008)

I love the house on the farm, and the paddles. Great shots... I would definitely frame these.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 5, 2008)

I am so pleased to see your "light-side" leftovers. Shows me that you have a very lightside-soft part to yourself, as well (and when we meet I somehow guess I might like that side of yours best  ). That butterfly photo says it ALL! I really like that one (and it's not possibly the colour of the blurred background, now could that be??? )


----------



## Chiller (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks so much for your comments and kind words  Much appreciated. 




LaFoto said:


> I am so pleased to see your "light-side" leftovers. Shows me that you have a very lightside-soft part to yourself, as well (and when we meet I somehow guess I might like that side of yours best  ). That butterfly photo says it ALL! I really like that one (and it's not possibly the colour of the blurred background, now could that be??? )


   Corinna..I have ....oh...a ton of pics, I just dont post them.   Will throw up another thread today, cause Im stuck on phone duty, and cleaning out some old files on my laptop.   Every now and then I come up to the other side to see how ya'all live


----------



## Artograph (Dec 10, 2008)

WONDERFUL!!!


----------

